# Custom heavy spinning rod



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll be in Frisco in a few days and was looking to have a new rod built for the next time I'm down in August to pick it up. Looking for a 13+ and x-heavy rated for large sharks and need some recommendations on who and where to get on built. Also what blanks would you recommend?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I know Hatteras Jacks in Rodanthe builds Rods. Or the Red Drum.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Plus Hatteras Style Custom in the old Red Drum along with Nick's Custom Rods. 

Those are the 4 that usually come up. There are a few others.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

1307 CTS which TWS in Nags Head may still have some blanks probably around $400 or so. Call Justin Stewart up and see if TWS still has them in stock.

If you bought the CTS blank from Justin, Nick might build it for you if you are polite and beg to have it done by August, but you will need to call him and ask.

CTS 1307 is special order now because most folks prefer the lighter 1305's and 1205's which are easier to cast.

But if you want heavy duty 1307 fits the description, perhaps call Bryan at Hatteras Style in Red Drum Shopping Center to see what he has.

I do not have any experience with the other current heavy blanks available, but I do own a couple 1307's.

Plan on $600+ or so all, the price of components went up just like the price of everything else.

They (Jim and Ryan) mostly build Century rods at Hatteras Jacks, $$$$$ if it is a Century Blank.

Likely save money by buying what is on the rack at the tackle shops (Rods will have plain jane wrap jobs) Hit every one of them up and see what they have.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Also try Dillons Corner in Buxton..they loaded up on tackle inventory a month or so ago …I was in there a few weeks ago and they brought in $50k in new inventory. May have a rod on the shelf that meets your needs.


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

pcbtightlines said:


> Also try Dillons Corner in Buxton..they loaded up on tackle inventory a month or so ago …I was in there a few weeks ago and they brought in $50k in new inventory. May have a rod on the shelf that meets your needs.


Do you happen to know if Dillons got hold of any CPS 13’ 3-6 rods?
We usually stay in the Lighthouse inn hotel across the street from Dillons and really like them.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Mjkeith13 said:


> Do you happen to know if Dillons got hold of any CPS 13’ 3-6 rods?
> We usually stay in the Lighthouse inn hotel across the street from Dillons and really like them.


If they don't have one, they can get one pretty quick from "One More Cast" the distributer located in Avon.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

RS 1509 can be had at Frank& Frans.............little cheaper and its ready to go. I have one and I can say its one tough rod.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Mjkeith13 said:


> Do you happen to know if Dillons got hold of any CPS 13’ 3-6 rods?
> We usually stay in the Lighthouse inn hotel across the street from Dillons and really like them.


 Frisco rod and tackle had one I think few weeks back.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Mjkeith13 said:


> Do you happen to know if Dillons got hold of any CPS 13’ 3-6 rods?
> We usually stay in the Lighthouse inn hotel across the street from Dillons and really like them.


Yes nice people in the store..Not sure if they have any 13’ 3-6 but give them a call. Try Joe Moore too.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

thanks everyone for your help, is there any shops I should avoid? (feel free to PM me if you don't want to crap out in the open)


----------



## Mjkeith13 (May 4, 2021)

pcbtightlines said:


> Yes nice people in the store..Not sure if they have any 13’ 3-6 but give them a call. Try Joe Moore too.


Great people for sure at One More Cast. 
Just got my Akios Fury from Joe today. 
He believes he’ll have some CCP 13’ 3-6s by mid July. Just about the right length of time that my wife will have forgotten about the above mentioned Fury rod purchase.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Mjkeith13 said:


> Great people for sure at One More Cast.
> Just got my Akios Fury from Joe today.
> He believes he’ll have some CCP 13’ 3-6s by mid July. Just about the right length of time that my wife will have forgotten about the above mentioned Fury rod purchase.


My wife is like a elephant. Never forgets. Not that I care honestly as I do what I want 99% of the time.  I sat back and looked at my equipment before I left for the OBX a month ago. On way down picked up another reel and 2 more rods. I'm done unless its a good 10ft pomp rod. I took enough for 3-4 people to fish with EASILY and left that much behind. Like most things I over do it to the EXTREME. I got on a chainsaw kick one time. I got a 12-15 saws now and I use only use 3-4 of them regularly. Same with so many other things. I'm a moron at times but I sure do enjoy it. My wife is going to have a hell of a sale when I leave here.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

An older man died recently.

He was a great sportsman and he had accumulated a vast collection of rifles and shotguns much to his wife's chagrin during their long marriage.

After the funeral, a man who the bereaved wife did not know, approached her and offering his condolences along with an offer to the wife to buy the deceased guns from her for exactly what the deceased had told her that paid for them.

The widow was appreciative and accepted the generous offer.

And so it was that the greedy bastard came to own $75 Model 70 Winchesters and several $100 Browning Superposed and a $175 matched set of cased Colt Single Action Army revolvers.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I stopped in to Red Drum and talked to Travis, he's going to build up a Rodgeeks 8-20oz for me this week. Really nice guy willing to get it done on such a short notice and said I'll have it to fish this week


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Garboman said:


> An older man died recently.
> 
> He was a great sportsman and he had accumulated a vast collection of rifles and shotguns much to his wife's chagrin during their long marriage.
> 
> ...


I have took care of that issue. Its called a will. But she is still going to have a big sale and a loyal honest friend has agreed to run it. I had a 1st cousin die last night that I grew up with. Heart attack. We were pretty damn tight. 64 years old....its been a down day. You never know.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, 64 is way too young


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

mdsurffishing said:


> Sorry to hear that, 64 is way too young


Yes it is. He called me last week before I left the OBX seeing how the fishing was going........


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

I have a 1306, long tip, built by Nick....hardware is the best long distance available on the planet. New condition.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I picked up the rod yesterday afternoon but heavy thunderstorms moved in and wasn't able to try it out but it looks fantastic! Travis did an awesome job on the wrapping, I'll try and get a picture up as soon as I unpack


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Finally got around to taking some picture


----------



## nightfae (7 mo ago)

Looks cool, I like this design. I am kinda collecting the spinning rods, and I got over 30 exemplars, which are very unique and original. When I go fishing, I have a hard time choosing which one to take with me, and I still think about buying more models. I also gonna get some fishing bait near me, last time I caught a big fish and it swallowed my bait entirely. Time to get a few more, to have a replacement just in case. You never know what kind of fish you gonna get.


----------

